# New 942 doesn't come with hdmi cable?



## sonoma13 (Nov 12, 2005)

I just recieved a new 942 from DN.I didnt come with an hdmi cable and I thought I read that it did somewhere.Does it suppose to?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes it is supposed to come with one and it is supposed to also have a dvi adapter if you don't have hdmi. Also component cables, composite cables, s-video cables and phone cables.


----------



## sonoma13 (Nov 12, 2005)

Nevermind,I just found it on the bottom of the box under the unit. I still dont get why they would include a hdmi to dvi cable and an adapter,so the people that have hdmi on there tvs would lose the sound when going trough the dvi back to hdmi adaper.Shouldnt they have just gave and hdmi to hdmi cable with a hdmi to dvi adapter.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I think I read somewhere that even though it goes through the adapter you can still get audio (however I think it is only stereo and not 5.1). Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Dish provides a HDMI-to-DVI cable because all current displays that are sold by Dish take DVI. They do provide a DVI-to-HDMI adapter for displays that take HDMI. The cable and adapter will pass audio, but the 942 only supplies 2-channel audio (no Dolby Digital.)


----------



## sonoma13 (Nov 12, 2005)

the hdmi wont pass 5.1 on the 942.But the opt out will right?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

That is correct, the optical does 5.1 dolby digital


----------



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

any reason to move from the supplied HMDI/DVI cable to an $$$$ one?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

No reason to move to a costlier cable. The supplied cable is a quality cable.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> I think I read somewhere that even though it goes through the adapter you can still get audio (however I think it is only stereo and not 5.1). Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


DVI does not pass audio. If you use the DVI-HDMI adapter you will not get audio through that cable.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rob - 
I'm pretty sure it does pass audio (only 2 channel) see Mike's post above. I also remember another discussion awhile back where someone was using the adapter and getting audio.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Rob -
> I'm pretty sure it does pass audio (only 2 channel) see Mike's post above. I also remember another discussion awhile back where someone was using the adapter and getting audio.


I use the adapter and I do get audio (2 channel).


----------



## EastCoastBob (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm about to get a 942 on Friday morning (I finally made the move away from the cable co.). I've mounted my plasma on the fireplace and in anticipation of receiving Dish have run a 15 ft HDMI cable through the wall for connection to the 942. Will this still work with 5.1 audio or do I need to run a TOSLink cable to my receiver for 5.1 audio?

Thanks


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

As tempting as it is for mounting a plasma display over a fireplace, it is not recommended. The heat from the fireplace is a real killer for sensitive electronics. Ask the store where you bought the screen for their advice in selecting a proper location. I would think even the owners manual would warn against placing it in this position.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

EastCoastBob said:


> I'm about to get a 942 on Friday morning (I finally made the move away from the cable co.). I've mounted my plasma on the fireplace and in anticipation of receiving Dish have run a 15 ft HDMI cable through the wall for connection to the 942. Will this still work with 5.1 audio or do I need to run a TOSLink cable to my receiver for 5.1 audio?
> 
> Thanks


You need to use the TOSLink for 5.1.


----------



## EastCoastBob (Nov 23, 2005)

LtMunst: Thanks for the info. Looks like I need to go fishing again...

igleaner: I agree with your statement but I think in this case I should be in good shape. There seems to be sufficient space/airflow between the wall and FP. I've lit 3 fires so far with a thermometer taped to the wall and the temp barely reaches 80 degrees.

I'll be installing a gas insert into the fireplace within 60 days so then it will no longer be an issue at all.

Thanks all


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

East coastbob-


Dont worry, we have installed a hundred plasmas over fireplaces and never had any damage. Wait I had one lady who placed candles on her mantle and it melted the plastic Elite housing but no damage to the tv after a new skin.

As for the 5.1 audio- why would you need 5.1 to a 2 channel tv set?? You need to run the sound to a reciever to get surround sound. Optical is currently the only way to get 5.1 from any dish reciever.

Good luck and enjoy your new plasma!!

Jon


----------



## EastCoastBob (Nov 23, 2005)

j5races, thanks for the information. That certainly makes me feel better. As far as the 5.1, I was under the impression that the Panasonic TV would pass 5.1 audio through the digital out of the TV to the receiver. 

TOSLink to the receiver it is. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Yes it is supposed to come with one and it is supposed to also have a dvi adapter if you don't have hdmi. Also component cables, composite cables, s-video cables and phone cables.


Not sure why it would come with an S-Video cable since it doesn't have an S-Video output.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

waltinvt said:


> Not sure why it would come with an S-Video cable since it doesn't have an S-Video output.


 You know it might not of come with an s-video cable now that I think about it. All most every Dish receiver I have gotten from them up to now , including the 921 had an s-video cable with it. My bad.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

For some unknown reason Dish in recent years has bundled the S-Video cable with the UHF antenna. So IR-only receivers like the 301/311/322 with S-Video out don't get the cable but it's actually conceivable that the 942 without the output would.


----------

